# Single Blade Leaves on Clone



## mothermary (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm a newby but didn't see anything in the guide on why a clone might be growing single blade leaves instead of the typical 5+ bladed leaf.  The lower everything is very green and the other blades didn't fall off - it is just the way the clone grew over the last few weeks.

My neighbor had been babysitting it while we were on the road and I just got it back and noticed the weird leaves.  It was in a small cup and I noticed it was rootbound when I transplanted it, but I wasn't sure that would have that effect.

Now that it is in its final pot, what are chances it will start growing normal-number-of-blades-leaves?

thanks much.  I'll try to get a pic tomorrow, but dogs chewed a couple of the leaves off completely, so what's left is the original leaves, which are multi-bladed.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 19, 2007)

dont think ive ever seen them with just 1 blade but have with 3 unless it just broke the soil , if its anything like the others it should catch up withe number count as it matures more , could be because it was so root bound now that its transplanted , ill bet you will see a diffrence in a week or so ....hope this helps......


----------



## JIMMYPOP (Aug 19, 2007)

I Have Sour Diesel That Did The Same Thing. I Was Told That It Is Nothing To Worry About Unless You Start Getting Twited Ones Then That Is A Sign Of A Nute Problem . If You Have The Twisted Leaves Let Me Know And Ill Send A Link To One Of The Sites That I Saw The Twisted Ones On


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 20, 2007)

*It will grow out. We had the same problem with a South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 clone last year.  *


----------



## mothermary (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your help.  B4 I could take pics, dogs ate the last of the weird leaves, but still enough left to survive I think.  Thanks again for confirming what I thought...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 20, 2007)

it's also very normal for clones taken from a plant in flower


----------



## mothermary (Sep 4, 2007)

That's exactly what I did, but I thought it would revert back to vegetative. Some new growth has come in and it is also single blade 

. I didn't think about the fact that if I left it outside to let it recover from the dog damage, it would be closer to a flowering cycle than a vegetative ) so I guess it's time to move it back to the 24 hour grow room... 

Mom is doing great outside - she's almost 15 months old and has been regenerated once (about four months before I moved her outside for summer about two months ago) and then I took clones just as she was beginning to flower. This is the only clone that survived.

D'ya think I can regenerate her back to vegetative once more so I can get some non-flowering clones after I harvest (this month probably), before it gets too chilly (stays in 60s/70s until December here)? I wasn't planning on bringing her back in since I have another one inside in vegetative, just beginning to flower. But I wouldn't mind taking some clones. I'll have to read up on it a little more...OBVIOUSLY

I'm very small-time, just enough for me and very few close friends, maybe 2-3 plants at all times, so I don't plan on doing much more than a grow room and a flowering room. In fact, up til now I have been putting my grow room lights (several 40W fluorescents - I'm really primitive!) on a timer for flowering and have another closet be a nursery wth just a light, no ventilation, etc. I had to do some juggling when I had family come to visit last month that would be staying in the room with the nursery closet, which is how Mom ended up in the yard, way back where kids won't walk. My yard WAS my flowering room this year ;-) 

Here's some pics of mama, too. Her colas are a lot different this time than the first season, like WAY plumper. I just noticed she also has the single bladed leaves, hence the babies too DUH
mothermary


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2007)

> D'ya think I can regenerate her back to vegetative once more so I can get some non-flowering clones after I harvest



You can reveg her as often as you like. I have read on other forums where people have been getting 2 crops per year for 12 years from one plant.

Some say that quality is lost when it is revegged, others say that a plant is most potent in its second year, others say it loses nothing at all.

Would be interesting if a study was done on it.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 4, 2007)

you can revert it back to veg. just switch it veg nutes and be gentle.
The reason its not reverting is outside is flowering period. It has to be under 24hrs lights on or 18 on 6 off to vegatative.
If your indoor plant is flowering than its not in vegatative state. Uness its older and showing pre-flowers.
I'll let a few others chime in.

Is the clone rooted well?


----------



## HGB (Sep 4, 2007)

mothermary said:
			
		

> D'ya think I can regenerate her back to vegetative once more so I can get some non-flowering clones after I harvest



yes should be no prob at all.... good flush and back to veg fearts and 24 hour light....might take 2-3 weeks so just watch

longest I reveged is 4 times then got bored and tossed the plant  

pic's in my med grow of it

peace


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah that is weird with the one leaf thing ,, look at mine leafes of 3,, all the way threw and its budding like crazy,, i dont think there will be anything wrong with it


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

thoes are older pics ill have new ones tomorrow


----------



## medicore (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, you wouldn't happen to know what strain that three leaf plant is.


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

i dont have the slightest clue, i got it from a buddy who got it from a buddy and gave it to me and i raised it.


----------



## mothermary (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks folks.  I preflowered indoor plant to sex it (was from seed) and then put it back into vegetative a coupla months ago.  I just put it back on 12/12 from 24.  I will try to clone that one too but since it never lost its "buds" from the first pre-flower, I suspect I'll have to set up another spot for the two clones next week to really get them back to veg.   

Baby has good roots - it was somewhat rootbound when I transplanted it into 5 gal.  I have her about 5 inches away from a very low wattage fluorescent (one of those 13W that's like a 60 W incandescent) in my office while I go away for the weekend.  She is now about 6" tall.


----------

